# ju jitsu gi



## Kenpo_student (Sep 25, 2002)

I just started a ju jitsu class and I need to get a good heavyweight gi( the leightweight one from kenpo isn't going to cut it I don't think). Can anyone tell me where I can get a good deal on one. I am just doing this for a little while to experience a different art then Kenpo in action but I am not sure if I want to continue to do both arts for an extended amount of time. So I don't want to buy a $120 gi since I am not going to quit Kenpo for ju-jitsu. Thanks for your time.

:asian:


----------



## Zujitsuka (Sep 25, 2002)

Here is their website, http://www.kinjisan.com.  I have a few of their black Jujitsu gis.

All the best,


----------



## tmanifold (Sep 25, 2002)

Mizuno, adidas and Toraki(sp?) make good judogis. Check out

http://www.judoinfo.com/gi.htm

Tony


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Sep 25, 2002)

Try Atama.com one of my students bought a natural single weave jiu jutsu gi for $49.00. I believe this was an internet special that they had going. Don't know if it is still going on?
Bob:asian:


----------



## Kenpo_student (Sep 25, 2002)

Thanks for the help guys. I should be able to find something from those. If anyone else knows of any good deals I am still listening. Thanks again.:asian:


----------



## Abbax8 (Sep 25, 2002)

Try the USJA supply store at http://www.usja-judo.org/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=USC&Category_Code=Gisingle

                                                           Peace
                                                            Dennis


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Sep 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kenpo_student _
> 
> *I just started a ju jitsu class and I need to get a good heavyweight gi( the leightweight one from kenpo isn't going to cut it I don't think). Can anyone tell me where I can get a good deal on one. I am just doing this for a little while to experience a different art then Kenpo in action but I am not sure if I want to continue to do both arts for an extended amount of time. So I don't want to buy a $120 gi since I am not going to quit Kenpo for ju-jitsu. Thanks for your time.
> 
> :asian: *



Don't forget that you can also use a judo gi in your kenpo classes as well. With this in mind, dont worry about spending a little extra on it because it can take more abuse then a typical gi and will probably last a lot longer


----------



## JDenz (Dec 6, 2002)

If you are not doing BJJ don't worry about getting a good JJ gi.  Just get a regular Judo Gi.  If you are doing BJJ I would recomend getting a JJ gi just because of the coller and sleeves.


----------



## Yari (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kenpo Wolf _
> 
> *Don't forget that you can also use a judo gi in your kenpo classes as well. With this in mind, dont worry about spending a little extra on it because it can take more abuse then a typical gi and will probably last a lot longer *



Well said!

A good gi, is always worth it.

/Yari


----------



## JDenz (Dec 16, 2002)

So what did you end up getting?


----------

